# Looking to buy a glock 19



## CRIMAR30 (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts about choice of gen 3, or gen 4 guns? Would I get a better price by shopping at a gun show?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have always found gun shows to be more expensive as a rule. dealers cost on most new glocks are in the 420.00 -500.00 bracket depending on what you want, night sights etc. you can price them on line at the gun source, centerfire guns, glockmeister also sells used, top gun supply and buds gun shop and depending on what state your in gt distributors, most are free shipping but you will have to pay your dealer a transfer fee. suggest you call glock in smyrna georgia and have them send you a catalog before you buy. as far as gen 3 or 4, i own 4 glocks 2-27 1-30 1-29 and i have no idea or could care less about the gen. they all shoot well and are great guns. good luck!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The forum's search function should answer all questions regarding gen 3 or 4. As for the gun show, shop around first so you know if the prices at the show are competitive. Usually they are not. Also research Glocks discount program to see if you qualify. My blue label Gen 3 G19 came with 3 magazines and cost me $398.00 new. It's a great program for those that can use it.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Glock 19 -- good choice, very popular, great track record for reliability. If you haven't done so already, I highly recommend you shoot one and compare it to other guns before making a final decision.

Gen 3 vs Gen 4 -- Gen 4s have had some issues, but I believe they are easily remedied (do some searches / research). I own a Glock 19 Gen 4, no problems at all and no regrets.

Gun Show -- Best advice I can give you is to do your homework. Know what you're looking for and what a fair price is. In my limited experience, I've been able to find guns at "internet prices" or a little better. So, while I have to pay taxes, I can save on FFL fees. It basically evens out. For me, the real benefit of the gun show experience is selection -- you can see, hold, and compare many different guns in the same room. And, then buy the one you want if you find it. But I don't think you're gonna save a bunch of money.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gen 3 Gen 4 doesnt matter, its all GLOCK and thats an excellent choice

But I would go with Gen 3 proven reliability and CHEAPER!!!!


----------



## tang (Aug 25, 2011)

I got a gen 3 and its perfect for me. Great compact gun and conceal pretty good in my opinion, not to mention how well it performs.


----------



## DoctorBob (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG, I just LOVE my Glock 19. Right out of the box, it has been 100% reliable. Easy to clean, accurate, great to carry, good capacity of 16 (15+1) rounds AND you can customize the daylights out of it. sights, trigger, slide release, mag release, etc. You can truly make this YOUR gun. You'll never want to leave it home. Just don't tell your wife any of this or she will be jealous.

OK, that said, where should you buy it? Shop around a bit so you havwe an idea of the price variation. Go to gallery of Guns and look at the gun genie: www.galleryofguns.com - Gun Genie - Davidson's most popular and powerful search engine to find and buy guns at galleryofguns.com
then enter the gun you are looking for, click search. Then choose the one that shows 15+1 capacity (unless you live in a 10+1 state). You will now see the gun shops within 25 miles of your zip code and the SUB TOTAL PRICE is the one you want. It includes all the extra fees, shipping, taxes and so forth. change the radius to 50 miles and look a bit further. Print off the page and take it with you to the gun show. Bargain with the sellers and ask them what their "out the door" price is. The SUB TOTAL is the OTD price from Gallery of guns. You might find other listings for less but remember you want to know the OTD price.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

DoctorBob said:


> good capacity of 16


Downloading Glock magazines by one round is a good idea.


----------

